# My new cat qustions



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Ive never had many cats only 2 others but they were to feral to be house cats so i got rid of them. But since this cat was dumped and lived under my aunts house till she passed. Ive taken him in. He sleeps on my front porch so i think he likes us lol. Anyway he drips clear water like liquid from his noise. It only happens when he gets purring. He is healthy and eats good. Also he might have mites and fleas. I dont see any but he has scratch spots on his ears. And lots of crusty filling spots on his back. Whats some good over the counter stuff for that? And can you trim cat claws? Im used to cats laying on my lap and purring and doing there little feet thing on me but ouch his are super sharp and he wants to climb up on my shoulder and lean over and do it to my back. Or should i buy something i can hang on the porch for him to do himself. I thought if they were outside cats they kept there claws worked down because of trees.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

AWWW Tiffany, I have to say this story brought tears to my eyes. Like I said before I do believe this can is from your Aunt, I am so glad that you are keeping him and he is so loving and attached to you. God is so good.

 Well, I do NOT declaw my cats. I have one indoor cat (I really do not like indoor cats myself) but she was well long story, her head was crushed and I ran her to a overnight vet and he wanted $600.00 plus to save her life. I refused and oh they were mad, (I used Nutra Drench, I believe that saved her life). Anyway, that is how she ended up in the house and has been for about 10 years.

 As for the runny nose, if you have Vet Rx, put a drop down the middle of her nose and try to hold him so it will run in both nostrils. She might just have some allergies from living under your aunt's house.

 Also, being he is a male, if you are going to keep him in the house, I would get him neutered; those boys love to spray everywhere. Like I said I do NOT declaw, but that is just me. Get him several things to claw on and hopefully he will stay off your furniture. My girl I would use a spray bottle with water in it and spray her every time she would get close to the furniture or the kitchen counter. The only thing she does is scratch on the corner of the room on the carpet. , but it is not bad. I did not stop her in time.

 They love to dig with their claws in you to get comply. I know you can clip their toe nails but it is hard, just a warning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like he has fleas. The crusty stuff is an allergic reaction to the fleas. Don't buy any of the cheap over the counter stuff. It doesn't work. If you have Permethrin, you could always give him a flea bath to start with. I use Advantage for my cats but you have to get that from the vet. You can also worm him with Safeguard at 1cc per 10 lbs. I get Profender from the vet also and do that quarterly.

Yes, you can trim his claws and you can also put something out for him.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My outdoor cat will get a drippy nose as cold weather settles in. It's a yearly thing, I think it's allergies.

Sounds like her needs some TLC, but he's got the right people looking after him. (=


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I forgot to mention, if you have DE, (Diatomaceous Earth) Sprinkle that on her. that will get rid of the fleas.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes, you can trim a cats claws. It's done just like trimming a dogs claws.

Trimming claws is not like declawing........they can still defend themselfs, and still climb trees. I've trimmed my cats claws their entire life.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

redtailgal said:


> Yes, you can trim a cats claws. It's done just like trimming a dogs claws.
> 
> Trimming claws is not like declawing........they can still defend themselfs, and still climb trees. I've trimmed my cats claws their entire life.


 Yep, I agree, i just know when I tried to do my cat, HOLLY COW, I was only able to get one claw done.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a cat that will let me do anything to him and another that will struggle for things like nail trimming. Can't hurt to try it.

Good to see you Redtailgal!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone. He will be an outside cat and will keep his claws as im hopping he will be a mouser. Was hoping he would go live in the barn lol. But nope my front pouch is much better. My daughter put a cardboard box for him to sleep in on the porch. Well it rained and that box got soaked but out he come from the box this am lol. So i got the small dog house out of my goat barn and put in on the porch with some hay. Will try clipping the nails and see how that goes lol. And will look into the other stuff thanks guys. For the ones who did not see a pic of him. I was silly and put a pic up in the for sale area lol. Here he is 
does anyone else see that design on his head?


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Python dust is also safe on cats, especially if he has ear mites, that could be why he is scratching his ears. If his nose running seems to be more then allergies 1cc f pen should clear him up


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use Python dust on my 2 outside kitties... inside kitties get Frontline

As far as him "dripping" when he purrs...my Smokey does that very thing and always has...I've had him since he was 5 weeks old and he's now 10, he drips enough to leave a cold wet spot on my shirt or pants leg when he's being cuddled. His vet said that he had an overactive salivary system

Yes... I do see the design on his head.

What have you named him?


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Well we been talking about a name we put it to a vote and do to his skull marking on his head and the fact that Halloween is close his name is Spooky.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2011)

I got my cats trained to let me trim by giving them some liver paste smeared onto a kong....it's a special treat for them. I would clip a claw and give a lick, clip a claw and give a lick.....after that, it went to clip a foot, give a lick, eventually it was do all claws and give the whole stinkin kong. Now, they tolerate it pretty good, even if they still give nasty looks until they get the liver treat.

(and thanks Ksalvango, been lurking here for a couple weeks, and decided it was time to start participating. It's nice to see a "familiar face".)


----------

